# Adobe Tour



## Amok (8 Novembre 2000)

Pour ceux qui ont assisté aux premiers RV, merci de faire part de votre impression sur l'Adobe Tour! Je suis à celui de Marseille le 28/11. Y en a t-il d'autres?


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2000)

Je veux dire: qui seront à Marseille ?!!!


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2000)

Tiens! les marseillais ne roulent pas pour adobe! ) Ou alors ce forum est désert!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2000)

Adobe fait de bons produits mais trop chers alors je n'achète pas.
J'y serais peut-être allé mais j'ai un autre RV ce jour là.On pourra se voir une autre fois, j'espère.

------------------
50 ans,utilisateur Mac depuis 1988 après l'Amiga, il refuse de se soumettre au côté obscur de la Force (Micro$oft)


----------



## krystof (16 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ont assisté aux premiers RV, merci de faire part de votre impression sur l'Adobe Tour!




Photoshop 4 est très prometteur.

Illustrator 2 est encore, à mon goût, en phase d'apprentissage. Il rame un peu et la gestion des dégradés laisse à désirer.

Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, il manque principalement à Adobe un logiciel de mise en page de type X-Press.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

Oh xpress 3.31 produit quelques belles frayeurs aussi.


----------



## krystof (16 Février 2006)

M'en fou, moi j'utilise Paint et SimpleText


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Ça y est, on vient de me livrer la mise à jour 4.2.1 d'Office (avec le correcteur grammatical que ces cons-là avaient viré de la 4.2...). Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour faire l'install sans me cogner les trente-six disquettes ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un sait où je peux commander une copie de ClarisWorks? La nouvelle version, la 2. J'aimerais bien tester avec mon nouveau 13" couleur que je vois de recevoir.

Merci.


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2006)

Pour l'instant, seul les cours "Pigier" sont en mesure de fournir ClarisWorks. Tu devrais leur écrire, sans oublier de joindre une enveloppe timbrée avec ton adresse afin d'espérer avoir une réponse de leur part.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2006)

j'ai des problèmes avec Multiplan... je me demande si ça ne vient pas de mon lecteur de disquettes 5"1/4 ? ... quelqu'un à une idée ?


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2006)

Tu as mis la disquette dans le bon sens ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mis la disquette dans le bon sens ?



ha non... quel c o n... bon je reboute (en train)... 
merci, il est vraiment formidable ce 3615 sosinformatique


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, seul les cours "Pigier" sont en mesure de fournir ClarisWorks. Tu devrais leur écrire, sans oublier de joindre une enveloppe timbrée avec ton adresse afin d'espérer avoir une réponse de leur part.



Je viens de m'équiper d'un Télex, je vais pouvoir le tester. 

Merci Krystof.


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2006)

Oh tu sais, moi, quand je peux rendre sévi...service...



Par contre, je ne me rappelle plus. Quelqu'un peut me dire comment on fait pour effacer, sous MS-Dos, un fichier ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Doc, méfies-toi de l'update Office 4.2.1, une de ses polices de caractère (Arial je crois) empêche mon léecteur magnéto-optique de fonctionner.


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2006)

J'ai plus assez de bois pour faire de beaux signaux de fumées...en plus il pleut....vais faire du tamtam sur le balcon...faut absolument que mon client reçoive sa confirmation de commande....


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Jolie remontée de sujet ! 

J'ai bien envie de le transferer dans "logiciels", ou "rendez-vous" !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2006)

attend je doit préparé une disquette 8" pour faire une sauvegarde du sujet


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2006)

Hum... A mon avis, l'avenir est au zip. Je viens d'acheter le dernier lecteur de chez ioméga, il n'est pas très gros, pèse peu, et ce média est vraiment extraordinaire.
J'ai vu que mon imprimeur s'équipait aussi. On va pouvoir se transmettre les fichiers encore plus simplement !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

J'ai vu, c'est impressionnant : on peut démarrer sur le zip et il y a suffisament de place pour inscrire ses données, plus besoin de deux lecteurs de floppy !


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Je vais faire des jaloux (désolé), mais sur mon nouveau 9500/150, je peux lire mes CD musicaux en travaillant ! :love:

Et 150 MHz, je vous dis pas comme ca booste... 

par contre, je vais poster dans "logiciels" car TCP/IP n'est pas fourni avec le système et je galère à fond pour paramétrer ca...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Dans ton dossier système as-tu une icone MacTCP DNT avec un globe terrestre et deux flèches d'indiens ? c'est une nouveauté du système 7.1


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton dossier système as-tu une icone MacTCP DNT avec un globe terrestre et _*deux flèches d'indiens*_ ? c'est une nouveauté du système 7.1


 :love:

Ah oui. Dis moi, tu dois être au courant : il y a un moteur de recherche qui s'appelle Yahoo et qui offre des boîtes mails gratuites. Gratuites ! 

Edit : ca y est, mon modem Olitec clignote à fond !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

MacTCP DNR, pas DNT, désolé pour l'imprécision.


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Génial ! Ca fonctionne !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Hey moi j'ai découvert les groupes de discussion depuis Netscape Messenger*: trop top ce truc : on peut discuter avec plein de personnes qui ont les mêmes centres d'intérêt mon préféré c'est fr.news.macrameettricot :love: 
C'est hyper convivial en plus ! 


 * merci me souvenais plus du nom ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Ah justement j'ai une question sur les discussions, j'ai installer MacIRC béta et je comprend pas la moitié des messges des gens, il y a des  : -D et des 8 ) partout, c'est un problème d'encodage de langue ?


----------



## krystof (23 Février 2006)

J'ai envie de créer un site, et je voudrais l'appeler macgeneration. Vous en pensez quoi ? C'est pas un peu ringard ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah justement j'ai une question sur les discussions, j'ai installer MacIRC béta et je comprend pas la moitié des messges des gens, il y a des : -D et des 8 ) partout, c'est un problème d'encodage de langue ?


 Noooon ce sont de codes ... on appelle ça des ... euh :hein: des smiley voilà.
Tiens ça pourra t'aider ça. 

Par contre quelqu'un aurait la signification de asv ? 



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de créer un site, et je voudrais l'appeler macgeneration. Vous en pensez quoi ? C'est pas un peu ringard ?



Ouais quand même 
Et puis c'est voué à l'échec avec un nom pareil et crois-moi je suis de bons conseils !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Il est un peu tôt quand même pour utiliser le terme generation.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Noooon ce sont de codes ... on appelle ça des ... euh :hein: des smiley voilà.
> Tiens ça pourra t'aider ça.


J'ai pas trouvé celui de mon correspondant, un retraité de la ville d'à côté:
 : P  o==8

tu connais ?


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de créer un site, et je voudrais l'appeler macgeneration. Vous en pensez quoi ? C'est pas un peu ringard ?



Dis donc, tu es plein aux as toi : vu les tarifs d'hébergement...

Pour Roberto : c'est une application qui te permet de te connecter via ta ligne téléphonique sur un réseau. C'est un peu confidentiel, mais marrant. Et contrairement au minitel c'est en couleurs. Par contre c'est long à charger et bonjour les factures téléphoniques...


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Le plus incroyable est que ce n'est pas si vieux tout ca...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu confidentiel, mais marrant. Et contrairement au minitel c'est en couleurs.



Même sur mon mac 128 k ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, tu es plein aux as toi : vu les tarifs d'hébergement...
> 
> Pour Roberto : c'est une application qui te permet de te connecter via ta ligne téléphonique sur un réseau. C'est un peu confidentiel, mais marrant. Et contrairement au minitel c'est en couleurs. Par contre c'est long à charger et bonjour les factures téléphoniques...



Ah ça ! si t'es pas équipé des derniers modems à 14400 bauds, c'est sur, tu dois ramer ! 

Sinon, j'ai boosté mon SE, overclocké à 9,77 Mhz, gaaaaaz !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas trouvé celui de mon correspondant, un retraité de la ville d'à côté:
> : P  o==8
> 
> tu connais ?


Ah non tiens ...  il ne figure pas sur ma liste de "traduction" ... étrange :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le plus incroyable est que ce n'est pas si vieux tout ca...


Et pourtant ..ça paraît tellement loin :rateau: (rhoo la réunion de papi tiens )

En tout cas en ce temps-là on avait une autre vision du temps.
Bien des choses ont changé, pourtant dix ans c'est rien.

[fin de la parenthèse, 'scusez c'est l'émotion]


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant ..ça paraît tellement loin :rateau: (rhoo la réunion de papi tiens )
> 
> En tout cas en ce temps-là on avait une autre vision du temps.
> Bien des choses ont changé, pourtant dix ans c'est rien.
> ...


J'avais dernièrement avec des amis une discussion sur tout ce qui avait changé dans la vie quotidienne depuis 20 ans. Nous prenions un appartement type, pièce par pièce. C'est génial et effarant ! Si on déborde sur le transport, alors là...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2006)

cool je viens de recevoir mon quadra 950 avec mon bel écran portrait noir et blanc, le jour ou il va sortir en couleur cette écran ça sera une tuerie :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Je viens de me taper une frime de folie avec mon 1400 CS dans le métro.


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cool je viens de recevoir mon quadra 950 avec mon bel écran portrait noir et blanc, le jour ou il va sortir en couleur cette écran ça sera une tuerie :love:


Tu étais déjà macmaniac à 12 ans ?!  De plus, à l'époque on ne "recevait" pas un mac : on allait obligatoirement le chercher !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2006)

on murure que les bons viens 68K serai remplacer par un nouveau processeur type risc :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Mackie, tu peux m'aider ? je viens de casser la boule de mon trackpad...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais déjà macmaniac à 12 ans ?!  De plus, à l'époque on ne "recevait" pas un mac : on allait obligatoirement le chercher !



Ah non, j'ai aussi reçu le mien ! Enfin le mien ...  Celui que la SSII où je bossais à l'époque mettait à ma disposition en remplacement de mon Mac IIcx. Bon, y avait pas photo ! Les conversions de bases de données Omnis 5 en Omnis 7 ne prenaient plus qu'une demi journée au lieu d'un week end entier ! Difficile de faire plus rapide, pensais-je 

EDIT : Ah m ... j'm'ais gourré ! C'était pas un Quadra 950, c'était un Quadra 900 !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu peux m'aider ? je viens de casser la boule de mon trackpad...



c'est pas fait pour être mis n'importe ou sans protection ces petits choses la


----------



## katelijn (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Par contre quelqu'un aurait la signification de asv ?




a=age
s=sexe
v=ville

Demande à mackie, c'est lui qui m'a expliquée. 
Il est fort ce mackie!:love: :love:


----------



## teo (23 Février 2006)

Pitin mon backup de MP sur mon SyQuest est raide: il fait un bruit bizarre "tactactactac". Faut dire que j'ai débranché la chaîne à chaud. Faut pas non, en général ? 
Je lance Norton Disk Doctor ou c'est mort ? 

Roberto: ouais les magéto-optiques je les trouve chères. Je pense investir dans un Jazz 1 Go. Juste la technique est pas au point comme disque dur. On peut difficilement booter dessus.


----------



## krystof (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me taper une frime de folie avec mon 1400 CS dans le métro.




J'espère que tu as pensé à invité dédé, le poinçonneur, à notre petite soirée de demain.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me taper une frime de folie avec mon 1400 CS dans le métro.




tu a mis quoi comme déco dans le cache transparent du capot écran ?


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a mis quoi comme déco dans le cache transparent du capot écran ?



Une photo de moi en maillot de bain tuant un ours à mains nues !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

kelk1 sé ou je peu downlodai le nouvo program de chat? casapel le palace je crois. y a pl1 deu qebekoises. ca a lair kool.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avais dernièrement avec des amis une discussion sur tout ce qui avait changé dans la vie quotidienne depuis 20 ans. Nous prenions un appartement type, pièce par pièce. C'est génial et effarant ! Si on déborde sur le transport, alors là...


Je me fais souvent la reflexion (la vieille qui parle) ... oui pièce par pièce ça fait peur sans parler des modes de vie.
Les temps changent (trop). 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me taper une frime de folie avec mon 1400 CS dans le métro.


Rhoo moi qui était toute fière de mon 150 ! 
Me suis bousillé le dos tiens :rateau:


----------



## bengilli (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> kelk1 sé ou je peu downlodai le nouvo program de chat? casapel le palace je crois. y a pl1 deu qebekoises. ca a lair kool.




Installe Fire c'est le premier qui tourne sur la beta de Mac OS 10.0 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Installe Fire c'est le premier qui tourne sur la beta de Mac OS 10.0 :rateau:



Ah, OS 10 est déjà prévu?


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, OS 10 est déjà prévu?


Aussi évident qu'il y aura un OS XX un jour, sauf fin du monde d'ici là !


----------



## bengilli (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, OS 10 est déjà prévu?



Si mes souvenirs sont bons la première beta publique a été "release" en septembre 2000... Ca aussi ça commence à dater.

Pour rester dans le sujet du thread j'ai retrouvé il n'y pas longtemps des factures de matos :

Un écran Formac 19 pouces à 5000 balles ! et un graveur FireWire QPS (parmi les premiers de l'époque à utiliser ce protocole) 8x4x32x à 4200 francs ! Ouch


----------



## teo (23 Février 2006)

A propos de CHF...


Vend barette de 16 Mo pour LC 630: 0,50  
Prix d'origine: 980 CHF


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Génial ! Ca fonctionne !




Excuse-moi si je pose une question idiote, mais c'est ce logiciel qui a été créé par les universitaires qui faisaient MoSaic NCSA ? Parce que l'autre jour, j'ai voulu trouver la mise a jour de ce logiciel fabuleux (je n'ai que la version 3.0b3), et l'on m'a dit que le développement était terminé.
C'est vraiment aussi bien, Netscape ?


----------



## joanes (23 Février 2006)

Moi, depuis que j'ai installé conflict catcher je n'ai plus de problème d'extensions...


----------



## teo (23 Février 2006)

Personne a _Disinfectant_, je crois que j'ai un virus dans une macro de Word 5 Mac Edition


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Moi, depuis que j'ai installé conflict catcher je n'ai plus de problème d'extensions...


Je l'utilise aussi depuis longtemps, c'est vraiment super. Et la dernière version a résolu mes problèmes avec FinderPop. :love:


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Personne a _Disinfectant_, je crois que j'ai un virus dans une macro de Word 5 Mac Edition


J'ai lu dans UniversMac que pour les virus de macro, tu pouvais te servir d'un petit programme spécial macro donné par microsoft.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2006)

Tiens il y a un truc fabuleux qui est sorti : l'OCR ou reconnaissance de caractères. Le logiciel s'appelle OmnipageDirect. Bon parfois ça fait un peu hiéroglyphe mais ça marche bien avec Photoshop 3.0 :love:... Après  Speech Manager peut lire le texte mais pour ça il faut encore arriver à régler la vitesse d'Albert ou d'Agnès ! :rateau: La résistance s'organise pour qu'on fournisse des voix françaises : Jayce Piel propose de signer une pétition ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu dans UniversMac que pour les virus de macro, tu pouvais te servir d'un petit programme spécial macro donné par microsoft.



Dans Golden, ils déconseillent de l'utiliser, vaut mieux attendre la mise à jour de Disinfectant, qu'y disent ! 

EDIT : Y parait qu'ils vont sortir une version couleur du Classic ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2006)

Dancing baby


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens d'hoqueter de rire en imaginant la perplexité (que j'espère passagère) d'un internaute débarquant dans ce sujet via un moteur de recherches...


C'est quoi un moteur de recherche, j'en entends parler ces derniers temps mais ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un moteur de recherche, j'en entends parler ces derniers temps mais ...



C'est un site, si tu tapes "Lorna", ça te renvoie des liens vers tous les sites qui traitent de diablotines casfquées avec trident ! C'est vachement pratique, ça vient de sortir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

Déjà au clavier ! C'est peut-être la même ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un moteur de recherche, j'en entends parler ces derniers temps mais ...



Perso je te conseille Altavista. Et pour avoir des résultats plus précis tu tapes AND, OR, etc.


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-moi si je pose une question idiote, mais c'est ce logiciel qui a été créé par les universitaires qui faisaient MoSaic NCSA ? Parce que l'autre jour, j'ai voulu trouver la mise a jour de ce logiciel fabuleux (je n'ai que la version 3.0b3), et l'on m'a dit que le développement était terminé.
> C'est vraiment aussi bien, Netscape ?


Oui mais attends, il y a de la concurrence : j'ai eu entre les main une béta du navigateur de microsoft (version 2) : il intègre une fonctionnalité qui peremt de gérer des feuilles de styles dites "en cascade" je sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire mais ça laisse entrevoir des possiblités de formatage de texte  se rap^prochnat de l'imprimé.

à suivre


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Avec les poignées pour le transport et des prises SEXSI pour le raccordement à chaud.



Encore une belle occasion de se faire réparer son OS par Norton. Pour le reste les prises SEXCI pour le raccordement à chaud c'est risqué :affraid: Enfin si tu fais une chaîne SEXCI, n'oublie pas le bouchon en fin de chaîne à cause des déperditions ! Pour le reste tout est dans le paramétrage des ID :rateau:


----------



## teo (23 Février 2006)

Y'a des rumeurs que Apple commencerait à étudier la question de faire des clones, comme les pécés sous  Windoze.

N'importe quoi 

_Ils pourraient aussi mettre des proc Intel dedans tant qu'ils y sont _

Quelqu'un a testé les nouveaux US Robotics à 33'600 ? Parait que ça vaut plus cher que les 28'8 mais que ça vaut la peine quand même. Je me tate...


----------



## krystof (23 Février 2006)

Ça m'énerve, mon walk-man a encore bouffé une de mes cassettes.

Ah si seulement il existait un appareil dans lequel je pourrais mettre tout mes morceaux sans que mes k7 morflent à chaque fois...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me tate...


C'est à peu près tout ce qu'il a de vrai dans ce post.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Sinon, plus sérieusement, personne n'aurait un serial pour Compact Pro® ? Je m'en sers tout le temps avant d'archiver mon boulot sur des Syquest et la fenêtre qui s'affiche au lancement m'exaspère.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Mouahahahahah y a un gars qui a inventé un système gratuit sans interface graphique ! ****** y s'font chier les finlandais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, plus sérieusement, personne n'aurait un serial pour Compact Pro® ? Je m'en sers tout le temps avant d'archiver mon boulot sur des Syquest et la fenêtre qui s'affiche au lancement m'exaspère.



Snacky de Berlin© ? :rateau: 


PS : Pascal 77


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahah y a un gars qui a inventé un système gratuit sans interface graphique ! ****** y s'font chier les finlandais.



C'est comme le truc que j'ai entendu au journal de Mourousi tout a l'heure. Y parait qu'on peu supprimer des fréquences que l'oreille n'entend pas pour "compresser" de la musique  
Ca marchera jamais leur truc, qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout de supprimer les trucs qu'on entend pas :mouais: ils ont qu'a pas les mettre dès le départ :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

Savez-vous si le dernier numéro de _Tilt Microloisirs_ est dispo en kiosques? Je l'ai pas trouvé.  Ce mois, y a la soluce de _The Last Ninja II_ sur Commodore 64.  La dernière fois, ils parlaient d'un truc space: le CD-I, CD intéractif. On pouvait se balader dans un zoo, et entendre par exemple les cris des animaux... Mais bon, j'en vois pas trop l'utilité.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2006)

ça y a est le gouvernement français va faite un effort toute les écoles vont recevoir des MO7 le petit dernier de thomson


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

En tout cas, depuis que j'ai le "Fast Load Monitor" sur mon ZX 81, c'est cool, je met moins de sept minutes pour charger mon jeu préféré au lieu de plus de vingt avant ! En plus, avec la carte "haute définition", je suis passé du 32x24 au 120x90, pitin© les graphismes d'enfer que ça donne ! Vivement qu'ils sortent le ZX Spectrum, en couleur, ça va déchirer !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Vous avez une marque de cassettes solides pour copier un jeu ? TDK ? Maxwell ?

ERRATUM : après une volée d'insulte par MP d'un représentant en chaines HIFI, c'est bien *Maxell*, et non Maxwell.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Maxwell ?


 Celle-là est la mieux y'à le filtre livré avec.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement qu'ils sortent le ZX Spectrum, en couleur, ça va déchirer !



8 couleurs avec certaines contraintes (c'est Roberto qui va être content ! ) et haut parleur intégré avec 10 octaves, et processeur 3.25 Mhz !  Belle idée ce spectre coloré sur le boîtier noir


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 8 couleurs avec certaines contraintes (c'est Roberto qui va être content ! )



Surtout qu'avec 48 Ko de ram, il pourra faire tourner des logiciels graphiques exigeant. Enfin une machine pour les pro !   

Il va enfin pouvoir faire sa BD par ordinateur !


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2006)

cool je viens de toucher le nouveau CPC 6128 d'amstrad hum cette écran couleur et ses 128 ko de ram


----------



## krystof (24 Février 2006)

Je vais aller faire un tour au forum jeux voir s'ils n'ont pas des infos sur Space Invader.

Un vrai truc de fous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller faire un tour au forum jeux voir s'ils n'ont pas des infos sur Space Invader.
> 
> Un vrai truc de fous...



C'est quoi, un forum ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

D'après l'Ordinateur Individuel, il paraîtrait qu'IBM se déciderait enfin à franchir le pas, et à se lancer sur le marché des micro-ordinateurs ... À vérifier ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis, sur ton ZX81, tu fais du Pascal ?
> 
> :love:



Ah non, moi, pour le Pascal, j'ai pas besoin d'ordi, l'artiste travaille naturel, sans accessoire !


----------

